# Hello Everyone



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I found this site and forum through Deathtouch and have enjoyed reading recent and past posts. Hope to learn more from all you PropMasters, I am just a novice. I have been posting on the Forum off and on since 2003. My husband and I do a charity haunt every year for the March of Dimes. Our son was very premature and we try and give back to them what they gave to us, our boy, we wouldn't have him without all of their efforts on prematurity. BUT I am a Halloween nut and I love to put on a big haunt every year and invite all my family and friends and scare them half too death! It's great to be here, will be posting more later...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see your posting issues resolved and a BIG welcome to you!!!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Street PeeWeePinson. Unpleasant Street seems to have a very nice comfortable feel to it. Like slipping on your comfee shoes. I think you will like it here.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to see you here PeeWeePinson...welcome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Yay, the posting problems have passed! Welcome to the Street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi PeeWee, I'm glad you found us and signed on. Looking forward to all you have to share.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome, PeeWee. Nice to see familiar folks over here!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to see we finally worked everything out and got you posting.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street PeeWee, Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome - I'm new here too, and so far it's a cool board. :jol:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome PeeWee!! What's today's secret word!
(I'm dating myself I know)


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

yaba daba doo!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A big welcome to you PeeWeePinson!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I think I'm gonna like it here.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, PeeWee!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Rick, if you had said, "hey groucho, what's the secret word?" then you would have been dating yourself.


PeeWee, don't be too sure of this place till you've been on the scheduled chats with us, lol.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Street! Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome - I'm new and it's a cool board.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi PWP, If you are looking for information then you've come to the right place. Pack a lunch, you will setting and reading stuff for hours. Check out the monster list. It has a ton of ideas and how-to info. The link is here someplace, I just can't find it at the moment. Ask Zombie
Welcome and have fun.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ya, thats the one. Thanks Kr.


----------

